# Marshguard / Mudguard Schablone



## Tabletop84 (26. Juli 2012)

Ich hab mal irgendwo so eine Schablone gesehen mit der man so einen Spritzschutz selber bauen konnte. Hat die hier zufällig jemand?

http://www.braking-bike.de/marshguard/


----------



## jatschek (26. Juli 2012)

Mein Gott, das Ding kostet 10 Euro. Ist das wirklich notwendig?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tabletop84 (26. Juli 2012)

ja klar, Materialkosten belaufen sich auf 2,50 und die 10min zum Basteln machen den Kohl auch nicht fett.

edit. got it:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9069469&postcount=1015


----------



## byronic (26. Juli 2012)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> ja klar, Materialkosten belaufen sich auf 2,50 und die 10min zum Basteln machen den Kohl auch nicht fett.
> 
> edit. got it:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9069469&postcount=1015



Seh ich genauso, wieso alles immer nur kaufen, wenn man es auch selber machen kann.


----------



## Tabletop84 (26. Juli 2012)

Ich hatte hier eh noch so ein Schneidbrett rumliegen das ich nie benutze.


----------



## Kingknupp (10. Oktober 2012)

Sau gut!
Selbst gebaut macht die ganze Sache ultra Epic!!


----------



## bastl-axel (18. Oktober 2012)

jatschek schrieb:


> Mein Gott, das Ding kostet 10 Euro.


Wo bitte? Habe die bisher immer nur für 15-19 gesehen.


----------



## jatschek (18. Oktober 2012)

z.b. Bikepark Todtnau, verschickt die im Umschlag für knapp 2 Euro Versand


----------



## bastl-axel (18. Oktober 2012)

Finde nichts über google. Nur ein Radverleih und die Rennstrecke selbst, aber da ist kein Verkaufsshop angegliedert.


----------



## Chris_2012 (18. Oktober 2012)

Ich habe einen schwarzen etwas dickeren A4 Schnellhefter als Material verwendet, lässt sich gut schneiden und sieht top aus.


----------



## Kingknupp (18. Oktober 2012)

Hallo,
ich hab meinen hier bestellt: 

http://www.mrc-trading.de/Nach-Marke/MarshGuard/Marsh-Guard-Schutzblech.html

War per Brief innerhalb von zwei Tagen da.
Aber an ner 2012er Fox Float RL sitzt er total kacke! 

Mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Toolkid (19. Oktober 2012)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Ich hab mal irgendwo so eine Schablone gesehen mit der man so einen Spritzschutz selber bauen konnte. Hat die hier zufällig jemand?
> 
> http://www.braking-bike.de/marshguard/


Klick auf das Bild zum Vergrößern und druck es dir formatfüllend auf A4 aus. Voila, die Schablone.


----------



## Tabletop84 (19. Oktober 2012)

Ja man muss bei längerer Montage etwas aufpassen. Bei mir hat er bis unter den LAck des Castings gescheuert. Also am besten darunter abkleben.


----------



## Eichelpeter (17. Dezember 2012)

So hab mir auch einen selber gebaut. Bzw. einen Prototyp und der Rest ist gerade in Bearbeitung. Sprich einen fÃ¼r vorn und einen fÃ¼r hinten =)
Als Material hab ich ein Baustellenschild hergenommen. Nur meins is weiÃ und darauf steht nicht der Text.... Eltern haften fÃ¼r ihre Kinder, sondern Kehrwoche xD ^^  Ich finde die von der MaterialstÃ¤rke super. Sowohl vom Schneiden als auch von der StabilitÃ¤t her. Nach dem Schneiden hab ich es mit dem FÃ¶hn warm gemacht und bisschen geformt. Danach hab ich es angeschliffen, mit grauer Farbe angesprÃ¼ht und mit am Ende mit Klarlack besprÃ¼ht =) Gekauft hab ich 4 Schilder, 2 Spraydosen und Klettband zur Befestigung. Undkosten fÃ¼r 4 Bleche ca. 25 â¬


----------



## brcrew (17. Dezember 2012)

der user @chrisxrossi hat die dinger am start! einfach anschreiben..


----------



## Eichelpeter (17. Dezember 2012)

Auch selber gemacht oder originale?


----------



## brcrew (17. Dezember 2012)

..die originalen!

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/80269-marsh-guard-neu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## demiano (17. Dezember 2012)

als fuchs könnte man auch das orginal als bild verwenden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-Z...edium=banner&utm_campaign=marshguard_mudguard

alles markieren und kopieren, dann in worddokument einfügen, und bearbeiten.


----------



## Eichelpeter (18. Dezember 2012)

Ich teste etz die Tage mal meine selber gebastelten ^^


----------

